# Help me understand



## Repcobpg (Mar 27, 2012)

I am in the process of converting my old barn into my workshop. Haven't done much woodworking to speak of in years. Getting ready to retire so......
Anyway, I'm guessing when it comes to dust collection, CFMs are more important than HP? I see most shop vacs have more HP than dust collection systems but the CFMs seem lower or non existent. Is a 1HP dust collection system sufficient for a hobby workshop?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Howdy!*

Dust collection has some basic principle involved, CFM, air speed, particle size....etc. There is a separate section here which will discuss that and even specific solutions and modifications to the standard Duct Collectors.
Here's one example of the discussion: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/dust-collection-basics-14733/

Yes, a 1 HP 450 CFM flow unit will work for a hobby shop, but you will want to have it mobile and move it around to each machine as you go for maximum efficiency. The 2 bag units like you are considering are certainly better than none at all, but a bag is not as efficient as a pleaded type cannister filter which traps the finer oarticles which are the most harmful. Again better than none at all but there are more efficient ways.

Read through the DC section and then you will be up to speed! :yes: bill

BTW shop vacs are rated by HP and that is not an accurate measurement of air flow. As a rule bigger is better when it comes to almost all aspects of dust collection...pipe sizes, HP, CFM.
A shop vac is NOT a dust collector, but is very useful at collecting the discharge from a Radial Arm Saw, a orbital sander, a router table, and even an over the blade cover on a table saw.


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 15, 2012)

Take a look at Bill's site (http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/index.cfm) he has a LOT of great info and will answer all of your questions.


----------

